# AKAIO 1.7



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

*AKAIO 1.7*
Update









Thanks in part to everyone who helped with RC release debugging, AKAIO v1.7 is ready for its public debut. The AKAIO team has worked tireless the past few months to rewrite a great deal of AKAIO. New updates include a removal of the “no-DMA” mode while the DMA-Quicksave mode is now secondary to a new default yellow colored DMA mode. This new DMA mode incorporates more efficient microSD card read/write routines. Additionally this firmware revision features updated R.P.G. support, AK 2.1 December 09 support, multi-boot ROM soft-reset and cheat support, updated language files, homebrew soft-reset updates for libNDS v1.4.3., updated GBA ROM patching, and more. Please read the spoiler section below for a list of game fixes.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Updated Polish translation (Thanks Tatsuhikki).
> • Updated Czech translation (Thanks penthaler).
> • Added Norwegian translation (Thanks Glisern).
> • Updated Italian translation (Thanks Miottolo).
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Normmatt, you didn't have to give us anything, especially the unappreciative ones, but you did, thanks


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 4, 2010)

GREAT !

*Thanks to all the crew and of course Normmatt*


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

I will not tolerate any irate selfish off-colored opinions about the Normmatt, Smiths, or the AKAIO firmware. Normal users who complain do nothing but make the developers feel upset, they take your hurtful remarks personally. Kindly remember that Normmatt and Smiths code AKAIO in their free time. They are not paid for their work, and they do not ask anything of the public except for the occasional correctly formatted Bug Report.

Users who can not keep this thread on topic will be moderated and possibly warned. Act like adults, even if you are not yet legally adults, and think before you type. 

-Another World


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> I will not tolerate any irate selfish off-colored opinions about the Normmatt, Smiths, or the AKAIO firmware. Normal users who complain do nothing but make the developers feel upset, they take your hurtful remarks personally. Kindly remember that Normmatt and Smiths code AKAIO in their free time. They are not paid for their work, and they do not ask anything of the public except for the occasional correctly formatted Bug Report.
> 
> Users who can not keep this thread on topic will be moderated and possibly warned. Act like adults, even if you are not yet legally adults, and think before you type.
> 
> -Another World



O_O I was thanking Normmatt.
Thank you also Smiths and team


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

wow. this is definitely great news for all those akaio users who have been waiting


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 4, 2010)

WTF its Finnaly out Thank You Normatt,Smith and Another World for AKAIO 1.7 and of course Thank You the AKAIO Team and the Debuggers who Helped.cant wait to try this out ^^

If I neglected to Metioned Anyone else I Apologized.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, got it, haha

I felt the tears sting my eyes a bit, thought I wasn't thanking enough D;

Good to know it wasn't directed towards me, thanks =)
And thank you also for akaio.


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Ah, got it, haha
> 
> I felt the tears sting my eyes a bit, thought I wasn't thanking enough D;
> 
> ...



dry those tears and get back to gaming on your acekard!! =)

-another world


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Norm and SMiths. Its much appreciated.


----------



## sergejaden (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Normmatt


----------



## liger13 (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks so much!


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

update? is this for acekard 2i? will  it work on DSi?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that an order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir, yes sir! (Or ma'am, yes ma'am)


----------



## L551 (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> update? is this for acekard 2i? will  it work on DSi?



*Has a laugh at your post*

Ahahaha....

Serious:

It's an update to the akaio firmware, and supports all the latest games.

And if you didnt see the images up top, it is for ak2/i; RPG


----------



## SherlockHolmeboy (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome, been waiting for an update for a long time!

A big thanks to Normatt, not only for coding this awesome firmware, but also for putting up with all the whiny bitches and hackers impeding his efforts! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

sergejaden said:
			
		

> Thank you Normmatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And yes, it's for the Acekard 2i and I'm assuming it'll work with DSi.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 4, 2010)

Freakin' awesome. AKAIO is such an awesome firmware, cheers to the whole team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One question though. Are we gonna see the return of quickly updated loaders? That was one of the best features AKAIO had to offer and it has been sorely missed.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 4, 2010)

Good job, Normmatt. Thanks for another high quality release.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

L551 said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how would i install this? the 1st one i installed when i got my acekard 2i last week was the 1.4 update one.


----------



## SherlockHolmeboy (Jun 4, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> One question though. Are we gonna see the return of quickly updated loaders? That was one of the best features AKAIO had to offer and it has been sorely missed.



I hope so, that was one of the main reasons I bought an AK in the first place.


----------



## L551 (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000

This is not a card firmware update, but the software it uses to run games. Just download the .RAR file, unzip it, and put both the _aio and akmenu4.nds onto the root of the card. If you are running an older version, delete these files first.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> L551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Delete the _aio and akmenu4.nds from your SD card.
Download this version of AKAIO.
Copy the new _aio folder and the akmenu4.nds to to the root of your SD card.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody who worked on this! Hopefully we will get regular wifi updates now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like the yellow loading screen


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay for Norm.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had __ak2 folder & akmenu4.nds
so download unzip & put in _aio folder and the akmenu4.nds?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes you can remove __ak2 as well.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Yes you can remove __ak2 as well.




Haha, you beat me to it.
Yes, remove it and replace it with _aio.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

wow if worked 0.0, 
im gonna go tell the world about this


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks normmatt for all the hard work


----------



## gweedyj (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow was not expecting to see this good job. Thanx you guys!


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

i wonder if i can install this on a Game n Music card also?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> i wonder if i can install this on a Game n Music card also?



No...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> wow if worked 0.0,
> im gonna go tell the world about this




Well, don't tell the whole world, just tell all of GBATemp, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you're welcome.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 4, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> i wonder if i can install this on a Game n Music card also?



why would you ? (retorical q)

THIS IS FOR ACEKARD not any other


----------



## twiztidsinz (Jun 4, 2010)

So was this fake?




(posted by Another World)

I noticed the image name is akaio_1.2b7_rts.jpg and AKAIO is up to 1.7...
But it really wouldn't make sense to take out RTS (unless there was a major bug) especially when it's a seemingly frequently requested feature.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 4, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> So was this fake?
> *snip*
> (posted by Another World)
> 
> ...


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 4, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk i dont really use that card anymore, its in my old DS orgin
also i know its for acekard
its jus ti saw someware before another card could use acekard firmware, i think M3?


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 4, 2010)

oh and thanks norm and the rest, fir a great updae.


----------



## lithium210 (Jun 4, 2010)

amazing work, thanks so much!!!


----------



## PanzerWF (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for keeping the AK community alive, I don't know where'd we be without you guys, keep up the brilliant work


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 39 User(s) are reading this topic (21 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members:* GH0ST*, Baggesen, t377y000, Eon-Rider, 9600pro, emigre, *Shadow#1*, Dter ic, Bloodlust, twiztidsinz, gweedyj, FullMetalMega, Theman01, sportyjam, Normmatt, DVS, *shadow400*


Three phantoms and One God are  online ... keep cool Mates


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 4, 2010)

haha this isn't a gbafail exclusive


----------



## twiztidsinz (Jun 4, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...

Why was SlowMotion (and RTS?) removed?
Normmatt's response to people asking for RTS is something along the lines of 'AceKard team will have to add it first'.
I figured that meant it wasn't possible for him to do it without the AceKard team.


----------



## Link2Us (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for 1.7!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy24 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow.I didn't expect that at all.I was waiting for 1.6 RC3 and then,BANG ! 1.7.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## gweedyj (Jun 4, 2010)

Works like a charm. Finally can play tetris with out that annoying intro


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutus; parfait; ??, ???????????, perfekt
(Perfect in Latin, French, Chinese, Russian, and German)

Just tried it out, it works perfectly, thank you akaio team


----------



## camurso_ (Jun 4, 2010)

At last we can play jedi alliance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much!


----------



## Jemlee (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats Normatt and SmIths you have been the robin hood of coding.

Arwing salutes you.

J3/\/\133


----------



## ConJ (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweetness, thanks AKAIO team!!!!!!


----------



## ericling (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG! Is this a dream.. Hmm IT"S NOT =D
I just woke up from my evening nap and.. YESSS.

Thanks you Normmatt the the workers too!


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2010)

Good show. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.akaio.net/loaders/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dated 06/04/10
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Notes: "refix #4893"



-another world


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> http://www.akaio.net/loaders/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did Sports Island DS not get fixed properly or left out?


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its maple story actually.

EDIT: I changed the loader change log for clarity.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I got confused. It says #4893 so I thought it was Sports Island DS, since it's also #4893.
So shouldn't it be #4897?

Never mind, just went to the link again, it was changed to the right number.

Yeah, I noticed that Normmatt, thanks


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks AKAIO team =D


----------



## Schnida (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, thanks a lot Sir.
The best Firmware is back.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2010)

For some reason I thought that 2.1 was the latest AKAIO version, then I realized I was being a dumbass and mixing up Acekard 2.1 and AKAIO. Funny story, I know.

Thanks to the whole team, I'll put it on my Acekard as soon as I'm back from school.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks alot to everyone involved, much appreciated guys.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 4, 2010)

Time to update. Thanks to all the AKAIO team involved.


----------



## Drigz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you normatt. 

btw guys, what homebrew reset type is good to use?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

hmmm maybe i should get an acekard 2i again now.


----------



## al5911 (Jun 4, 2010)

YEAHHHHH..... A K A I O  FTW. TQ,TQ,TQ to Normmatt & akaio team...I'm gonna buy another AK2i cart
simply because AKAIO is the best out there...Thanks again guys for the hard work!!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2010)

Freshly installed, and this is working just dandy!
In general homebrew support is now much improved, file access, as in loading and saving is much faster and smoother now. In particular, loading a GBC rom in Lameboy would be abnormally delayed and fast, it was very noticable in Tetris DX.
Homebrew soft reset is quite nice, but it does come at the price of a delayed load so I choose to disable it.
This update also fixed an issue I noticed recently with Phoenix Wright, where graphics on screen would flicker when you save, and it saved unusually quickly.

All in all this is a great update, can't wait to spread the good word. Thanks again, Normatt!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 4, 2010)

beautiful, finally an update for Acekard fans... goes to show tht everything related to acekard is getting quick and great support


----------



## kleptodathief (Jun 4, 2010)

duz it load games faster? im still using 1.62RC i think


----------



## Retroplay (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks to all involved for making this happen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks to all the people involved for releasing this!


----------



## ericling (Jun 4, 2010)

How come.. Jam with the Band dint work?


----------



## raing3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Normmatt, Smiths, Another World and everyone else who helped out with the development of the new AKAIO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also thanks to whoever redone the Acekard flash cartridge images on the front page (Another World?) some of the old ones looked crappy and were too bright.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 4, 2010)

I've discovered a bug, which I want to see if anyone else can reproduce before submitting a bug report. If I disable the cheats option, most games are failing to boot with the new DMA mode. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I've discovered a bug, which I want to see if anyone else can reproduce before submitting a bug report. If I disable the cheats option, most games are failing to boot with the new DMA mode. Anyone else having this problem?


I've also noticed myself I can't disable cheats ingame (Start+Select+Down)
It just produces a freeze.


----------



## Sinistral89 (Jun 4, 2010)

Happens here also. Tried it since HaniKazmi said it. Strange as all hell :/ Disabled cheats = white screens, enabled cheats = game booting up


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you guys for an awesome update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AC/DS (Jun 4, 2010)

It's curious that Alice in Wonderland still does not work. Could it be because it is a DSi-only game?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

yes...I agree..sometimes I have doubted normatt..and been very unappreciative...

but I should never doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe he could set it up so we could use Wood's R4 Firmware too : D

ohhh I noticed that some new games have a LOADING font in YELLOW now : P


----------



## junmeister (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Norm this is GREAT we really appreciate what you are doing on the AK2I keep up the goood work.


----------



## d3monsting (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank all.
EDIT: Removed useless crap.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't say anything original here but just express a great deal of thanks on behalf of my AceKard2i...

Top job!


----------



## naruses (Jun 4, 2010)

Best Team Ever, Thanks for AKAIO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it weren't for you my DSi would have a lot of dust


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 4, 2010)

It freezes when you soft reset on bot PKM HG and SS


----------



## ssjkakaroto (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad I own an Acekard!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thing my Acekard is arriving soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I have a question though: How often do updates for the AKAIO are released for game fixes?

Thanks


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Good thing my Acekard is arriving soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much more frequently than the official Acekard team.


----------



## xnickx5757 (Jun 4, 2010)

stupid question but......

Whats DMA mode?


----------



## -=Death~Wish=- (Jun 4, 2010)

Tnx Alot For The AKAIO Team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I Hope More Updates Will Come


----------



## Jodyza (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks a million to everyone who made this!


----------



## purechaos996 (Jun 4, 2010)

I love this firmware and I love this card(2i) . Thanks to the right people.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 4, 2010)

This is very much appreciated. Thank you very much, AKAIO team.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 4, 2010)

This just goes to show people that with all this bickering and drama, patience is the only key.

Thanks for being patient with us and putting up with our stupid remarks & critiques. All of you on the AKAIO Team have a great skill, I hope you continue for as long as you can. 

Once again, thank you as myself and everyone else here have no idea how to show thanks other than to merely state when we all know, for what they do its not enough.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks normatt and akaio team for releasing this, one question does this work with coverflow ds? anyone know?


----------



## m_babble (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome.
Thank you!


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 4, 2010)

so i got white screens when trying load a game, do i need to reformat my sd card?

edit: nvm i added some files that were missing in _aio from my previous version i got it to work now


----------



## azotyp (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for new firmware thou I'm now using wood rpg no offence but Yellow Wood Goblin make fixes for games faster than akaio team so think I'll stay a bit longer with his creation


----------



## Drigz (Jun 4, 2010)

A common problem with other members is white screen.

This may be a bug. For the mean time, make sure cheats are on. If that doesn't still work, delete globalsettngs


Cheats on = will load roms (working)
Cheats off = white screen


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 4, 2010)

FINALLY!!! Normmatt is a god!


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 4, 2010)

never doubted one of the best flashcarts out there 

Acekard team you rule and Normatt and AKAIO and Smiths. Thank you all and I shall enjoy my Acekard2i once again.


----------



## dmentd (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you very much AKAIO team!


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool! i go on my netbook in school and see this!! great news!! cannot wait to try.

Tanks a lot norm, smiths and the beta testers, i am very tankfull


----------



## ravage2002 (Jun 4, 2010)

Question: Will it now work on the acekard who had problems, you know the faulty batch or something? One of my friend as one so I'd like to know if I can tell him it work now. Thanks for the new release btw, keep up the good work folks!


----------



## Kyozoku (Jun 4, 2010)

ravage2002 said:
			
		

> Question: Will it now work on the acekard who had problems, you know the faulty batch or something? One of my friend as one so I'd like to know if I can tell him it work now. Thanks for the new release btw, keep up the good work folks!



Yep, it does! I just tried it on one of those. Yay! So, thanks to all involved. I mean it!


----------



## xakota (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who made this happen. You guys are an inspiration to me, I hope I can be a part of this scene someday.


----------



## dewback (Jun 4, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> thanks normatt and akaio team for releasing this, one question does this work with coverflow ds? anyone know?



Yes, yes it does!!!

I was just going to post a Thanks and that the dscovered works no problems now tried to get it running last night was stuck on most of the loading screen for most of the roms on my card this would have saved the 2 hours that I messed with it.

Thanks for the update and I think it is working faster now even more of a plus


----------



## nintendokim (Jun 4, 2010)

exellent work!!! thank you very much... can't wait to try this.


----------



## PollerkZ (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 4, 2010)

Totally opposite approach of the supercard. It's really tight. limited options but everything is perfect.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2010)

So this will work with the defective acekards 2.1 from december 09?


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2010)

I use the same memory card in my AK2i and my M3 Zero i as they can share the same game saves and both sets of system files can sit quite happily on the one card. 

Anyway, its nice to see updates of any type and considering all the hard work that goes into updating the system files I would like to say a big thank you to all concerned, especially as there is no financial  gain involved, 

I don’t post on here as much as I used to but credit must be given where it is due

Much respect and many thanks.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 4, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> So this will work with the defective acekards 2.1 from december 09?



Go read the first post in this thread.  There you go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> xmastermiix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome so my Defective Acekard 2.1 is just as good as not defective acekards now?


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, that would appear to be case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - wasn't defective as such, just subtlety different I believe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2010)

ahh cool this is good news i bought my defective acekard in december and waited until now to have it working


----------



## arielp (Jun 4, 2010)

too bad i'm stuck with my DSTWO now, the Acekard is gathering dust..


----------



## dukemagus (Jun 4, 2010)

miracle makers ^^

thanks normatt, another world, YWG and the rest of the AKAiO Team... you're the best


----------



## Djay187 (Jun 4, 2010)

AC/DS said:
			
		

> It's curious that Alice in Wonderland still does not work. Could it be because it is a DSi-only game?


Yeah I noticed this to, it was working fine on my XL with the old 1.6RC2 but now it's back to not being able to kill anything. But other than that great update, thanks to Normmatt and the team.


----------



## KeiZero (Jun 4, 2010)

i'm having some problems here

can someone please paste all the contents of the "globalsettings.ini" for me ?

thx


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 4, 2010)

Question: Is it known how Yellow Wood Goblin's GBA improvements affect ROMs? Is it all about save-type and etc. or does it actually improve overall ROM compatibility?


----------



## spark1223 (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't mean this to be offensive. But

AKAIO 1.7 AND I find out Another World is a chick?! Holy shit!

You learn something every day...


----------



## dzanos (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks AKAIO team! I time I get the urge to post is to say thanks because of the great work and effort they put in for the community..


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2010)

Someone posted earlier that Soft-reset does not work in Pokémon Soul Silver, he's right.

Not soft-reset back to AKmenu, but in-game Soft-reset does not work.
I tested just Soul Silver and Platinum, L+R+Start+Select = White screens.
That was with NEW DMA (yellow), with Red DMA or Green DMA you can still reset in-game.

New DMA (yellow) in-game soft reset does however work with these games I tested:
New Super Mario Bros
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Kirby Superstar Ultra
Megaman Starforce 3 Black Ace
Picross 3D
Rhythm Paradise
Sonic Rush Adventure

So yeah, Pokémon Platinum/Soul Silver can't do ingame soft-reset in New DMA.
Can that be fixed? For pokémon players its all too important of a feature.


----------



## keyra (Jun 4, 2010)

wow, thx for this release
it works like a charm on my 2i but can't get past loading on my 2.1 defective one :/


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 4, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the heck would you REMOVE RTS?!

Actualy that might have been AKRPG only - IIRC some RPG firmware had RTS


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 4, 2010)

Even when I enable homebrew softreset (default is disabled?!) I still can't softreset out of moonshell2...


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Someone posted earlier that Soft-reset does not work in Pokémon Soul Silver, he's right.
> 
> Not soft-reset back to AKmenu, but in-game Soft-reset does not work.
> I tested just Soul Silver and Platinum, L+R+Start+Select = White screens.
> ...



-another world


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> I will not tolerate any irate selfish off-colored opinions about the Normmatt, Smiths, or the AKAIO firmware. Normal users who complain do nothing but make the developers feel upset, they take your hurtful remarks personally. Kindly remember that Normmatt and Smiths code AKAIO in their free time. They are not paid for their work, and they do not ask anything of the public except for the occasional correctly formatted Bug Report.
> 
> Users who can not keep this thread on topic will be moderated and possibly warned. Act like adults, even if you are not yet legally adults, and think before you type.
> 
> -Another World



Scolded people on the first page. >.> None the less. Thank you very much for the update.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the yellow dma mode is new and will have some bugs. users who experience these issues should revert back to the green/blue dma modes when loading a rom. this is the same advice given for the past 8 months with green dma mode, reverting back to red/blue modes. hence the reason why this firmware offers more than 1 dma mode allowing users to debug their own problems and get files working. with other flash kit firmwares you would be out of luck until a new version could be released, assuming the team cares to fix every little tiny problem as the akaio team attempts to do between releases.



In any case I'm curious why yellow DMA was not given a testing phase like the previous release candidates.
Then again, what does the label matter?

As a GUI update I think it would be nice if you could set DMA mode as a toggle option on a per-ROM basis, rather than having to hold a button down on boot.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 4, 2010)

YEAH!!!! Thanks to all the AKAIO Staff! God, so many new features!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 4, 2010)

KeiZero said:
			
		

> i'm having some problems here
> 
> can someone please paste all the contents of the "globalsettings.ini" for me ?
> 
> thx



If you can't get the information through conventional means (i.e. just downloading the file and executing it) then it's not open to the public. You should just be able to access the contents yourself with Word Pad. Also, I've never messed with globalsettings.ini in my personal experience, so out of curiosity, what kind of problems are you having and why do you need access? Maybe globalsettings.ini doesn't have anything to do with the problems you're having, it could very well be something else. 

And to the AKAIO team - your work is greatly appreciated, thank you for making DS emulation 1,000,000 times easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the great work!


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome work!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw I don't care if you take your time on releases, its better to refine code over time anyway. Thanks again


----------



## Minox (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 4, 2010)

You rock Normatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to play JWtB


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> In any case I'm curious why yellow DMA was not given a testing phase like the previous release candidates.



it was tested for 2 beta revisions, but you can not expect the beta testing team to try every possible combination of over 4,900 rom files. 

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does AKAIO have an internal beta testing team or did I simply not notice the NEW DMA option because it didn't default?

I'm surprised a title as big as Pokémon slipped through the net.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fantastic work, as has been common with the AKAIO team for quite some time.


----------



## Dangy (Jun 4, 2010)

These are great updates. I would totally donate 5-10 bucks to the AKAIO team for this epic update. (AC:WW cheats, game fixes, YES. ) :33


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

spark1223 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I was leaving the gender open. I wasn't gonna call a woman a man and i wasn't going to call a man a woman, so I said yes to both


----------



## Bingo83 (Jun 4, 2010)

Works great, thanks to all involved.   Keep up the great work, its appreciated.


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So does AKAIO have an internal beta testing team or did I simply not notice the NEW DMA option because it didn't default?
> 
> I'm surprised a title as big as Pokémon slipped through the net.



the yellow mode was not added into any of the public RC "BETA" releases. it came after RC2.

pokemon, LOL. thankfully i geeked out over gi-joe, transformers, voltron, he-man, and my atari 2600. i'm so happy i was born before the pokemon generation. =)

-another world


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 5, 2010)

This is awesome!

Time to switch back to my Acekard!


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean "This way"

I can softreset out of the hacked Sakura, what is differant about moonshell2?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Transformers and Spaceman cartoons are what I grew up on. And Gargoyles XD
Was it He-man that had the little creature that looked like cousin It?
Super Nintendo was my device when I was little.

So far, no issues on my end with the new update.


----------



## Synt4x3rror (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like to thank Normatt and the AKAIO crew for this fine update, it was worth the wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





keep up the good work


----------



## VatoLoco (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, +1 for that AW. snarf snarf


----------



## dib (Jun 5, 2010)

Really appreciate the latest update.  I was tired of running 1.5 on my RPG and this one's working perfectly.


----------



## Another World (Jun 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> And Gargoyles XD



I have season 1 on DVD! =)

-another world


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad I saved this... Gargoyles has what to do with Akaio?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome. My Acekard 2i just came in


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My post went off-topic but it also had to do with akaio, I said so far, I had encountered no bugs.

My question is... does your post have anything to do with akaio or are you just trying to pick a fight with someone of the akaio team?


----------



## anaxs (Jun 5, 2010)

awesome, your the best normatt
thanks bro


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

Mostly just pointing out hypocrisy. I love Akaio. As for picking a fight? Not worth the effort on a forum site, I promise.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Mostly just pointing out hypocrisy. I love Akaio. As for picking a fight? Not worth the effort on a forum site, I promise.




The world is filled with hypocrisy, if you're going to point it out to one, point it out to all, go on, get pointing, tell me how that goes for you.

AKAIO 1.7 fixed the cheat menu problem I had with Shepherd's Crossing 2, thanks team =)

And Another World.... please lend me your Gargoyles!!! D;


----------



## cloud_gackt (Jun 5, 2010)

good work, man !

thanks


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you very much and well done, AKAIO Team.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

Big speed improvement, it's now back to AKAIO 1.5.1 levels and matches Wood for loading times.

The Yellow DMA mode doesn't work on the HW80 clones though, including those that previously were able to run AKAIO 1.6 on a DS Lite/ DS Phat. Could also be from where NM added support for the 'bad batch' Acekard 2.1's. I wonder if this was intentional or is from a hardware difference?

Interesting neither of the loaders compress with WinRar, hopefully the new encryption will put a stop to the Edge-i's thieving antics.

edit: Only 1 person has reported the yellow dma mode doesn't work on their clone. I could have overstated this, to me it was logical to jump to the conclusion that if 1.6RC2 worked and 1.7 didn't, then it was because it was a clone. It could be from other reasons and not because it's a clone.


----------



## Dent (Jun 5, 2010)

I believe this is a bug.  If the cheat option in the system properties is changed from the default enabled to disabled, then games do not start but you get the two white screens after yellow loading screen.  Can anyone else reproduce this?


----------



## Another World (Jun 5, 2010)

@GreatCrippler: are you 10 yrs old or do you just like to start shit for no reason? i'm just curious. you enjoy taking off topic remarks and using them to build a conversation that only makes sense in your head.

tk_saturn: what do you mean hwid 80 clones? 

-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> @GreatCrippler: are you 10 yrs old or do you just like to start shit for no reason? i'm just curious. you enjoy taking off topic remarks and using them to build a conversation that only makes sense in your head.
> 
> tk_saturn: what do you mean hwid 80 clones?
> 
> -another world


The 2i Actel's sold by your favorite retailer, the one that sent you a fake R4.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

Gog first link gives http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/HWID#HWIDs






In the DMA section of the wiki,there is a link to the Loaders Download Page ( http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/ ) It is outdated no ? Shall we mention http://akaio.net/loaders/ ? ( For the Wifi plugin Normmatt's site link is in GBAtemp )

Normmatt : Your site page in your profil  is still pointing to the suspended site... and I send a PM to your global moderator because the 3 warning/readme links in his sign are wrong too ;-)

WIFI update from RPG : Loader downloaded and updated for Maple than 2 black screens at the end... After a reboot next try to a,y update leads to 2 black screens immediately. Same for cheats update I guess I need to revert... and upgrade manually


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok ummm i noticed a few Glitches in the new AKAIO well when i load KHH 358/2 with cheats on yellow DMA mode the cheats wont work i havent tested on other game but when i loaded withote DMA modes and the cheats on it Crashes as soon as the tittle screen of KH comes in.So if anyone having the same problem let me know i test other games

PS:when i tried to soft Reset i got a White Screen too.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> @GreatCrippler: are you 10 yrs old or do you just like to start shit for no reason? i'm just curious. you enjoy taking off topic remarks and using them to build a conversation that only makes sense in your head.
> 
> tk_saturn: what do you mean hwid 80 clones?
> 
> -another world



Yet you're using profanity, and name calling. I am not starting anything. Just have come to not like you or your attitude. If you don't like it, ban me. You're the almighty mod after all. And you're still off topic.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

And so are you.
Isn't that what you were complaining about off-topic posts that has nothing to do with akaio?
I'm sorry, but your post has nothing to do with akaio, so join the off-topic club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What recent games didn't get fixed with this update?


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

[Ignore mode ON] Don't feed the troll please...[OFF] Update via WIFI is not working for RPG and for others ?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair point. But I am mostly responding to being attacked. I can do like you're doing, and put in a pointless question at the end of my random BS just to have something to do with the topic if you'd like.  /sigh, now Another World is gonna say I am starting a flame war. /shrug, What can ya do?


Oh yea... and Does Akaio work on R4 clones? (See, I mentioned Akaio there.)


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Oh yea... and Does Akaio work on R4 clones? (See, I mentioned Akaio there.)


Not now... please ;-)

*JAM with the band is not working for RPG ( even not from the card ). While full  debugging i try from Nand ( I was expecting a failure since it works from card only with WOOD  RPG ) and it was the reason why I try to update the loader via Wifi just in case... and now the Nand is unrecognised from computer side. Gparted show me a last missing sector before cleaning this. Nobody was hurt.*


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I know... low blow. I really am loving 1.7 so far though. Seems to run extremely fast, and I have been throwing some of the newer games at it with perfect results so far. Not sure if this will fix the freezing issues I was having on FFtactics, but that will be my next test.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pointless random question? On the contrary, I ran into a problem when I played Again and the fix didn't work for me. It's not so recent, but it wasn't in the last Akaio update, so I wanted to know if it was in this one.

You throw a stone at someone, it's bound to be thrown back. That's basically what the whole "attacking" is about. You wanted to point out hypocrisy and yet, you did the same, and posted an off-topic reply, therefore, it's a fair game and mutual attacking between you and the one you "don't like". Can't cry and point a finger when one is pointed back at you.

Enough flaming for us all, let's enjoy the new update!

By the way, I too, have freezing issues with FFTactics.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

*raises hands in surrender* You win you win. No flame war. I certainly don't want to start over a long awaited software update anyways. This is a good news thread.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> *raises hands in surrender* You win you win. No flame war. I certainly don't want to start over a long awaited software update anyways. This is a good news thread.



Fantastic!! It is a good news thread. This update so far is working perfectly, now I see why the akaio team took their time, good job!


----------



## tomrev (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you very much Normmatt, Another world and everyone in AKAIO team !!!


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd also like to thank Normmatt and his team for the hard work and the outstanding results.
SPEED! Yes, I love speed, any speed improvement is God sent !
Cheers


----------



## spark1223 (Jun 5, 2010)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> AC/DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your comment made me check *her* profile. Another world is indeed a *girl*. If *her* profile is accurate.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

spark1223 said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that doesn't quite mean it's a girl. Ifish's profile said female and now it says male. Either way, if you really want to know, just ask Another World, but this isn't the thread to speak of it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't have a problem with Alice in Wonderland, what was wrong with it?


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> spark1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alice in wonderland should work fine.
*snip


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

sigh... FFTactics still freezes in the beginning even with the 1.7 update.


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll edit the post and leave the info that conforms to the subject.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

flamingo24 said:
			
		

> I'll edit the post and leave the info that conforms to the subject.




Haha, I think you forgot the quoted parts XD

Some people were saying they had issues with Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## dib (Jun 5, 2010)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2 is loading fine on my RPG.  I even noticed that a freezing issue I was experiencing when checking log entries in Revenant Wings is gone under 1.7.


----------



## spark1223 (Jun 5, 2010)

A girl would change her profile to male if shes being harassed or doesnt want to be. Its less likely for a male to say hes female.

And so this is on topic: yeah some people were complaining about alice and wonderland , but normatt pointed out it just needs to be dumped properly.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you Normatt , Smiths and all the testers


----------



## mendusa (Jun 5, 2010)

Well done guys thanks for the update just wondering what this part of the description means if someone wouldn't mind explaining it to me? 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Fix GBA rom as shortcut detected as NDS rom bug.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2010)

spark1223 said:
			
		

> Its less likely for a male to say hes female.


You must be new to the internets.


----------



## Minox (Jun 5, 2010)

mendusa said:
			
		

> Well done guys thanks for the update just wondering what this part of the description means if someone wouldn't mind explaining it to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd interpret it as:
If you created a shortcut to a GBA rom it got detected as an NDS rom when you clicked said shortcut causing it to fail loading.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2010)

mendusa said:
			
		

> Well done guys thanks for the update just wondering what this part of the description means if someone wouldn't mind explaining it to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you set a shortcut to a gba rom, AKAIO launched it as a nds rom. This would make it fail to launch.


----------



## LegacyFire (Jun 5, 2010)

HOORAY!!!! I can finally play the games I've been waiting to play due to my december 09 acekard.  THANK YOU GUYS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH! Thanks to everybody involved.  We all love you!


----------



## Bri (Jun 5, 2010)

spark1223 said:
			
		

> And so this is on topic: yeah some people were complaining about alice and wonderland , but normatt pointed out it just needs to be dumped properly.



The European version of the game white-screens and the USA version doesn't let you kill anything.  Are they both dumped improperly?

-Bri


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Last time I complimented the AKAIO team in a post I was accused of kissing ass. I don't care though. Credit where credit's due.

Awesome job. Thank you so much.


----------



## ConJ (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, so Jam with the Band works now, but can anybody download songs from wifi?

I seem to get an error every time.


----------



## Djay187 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bri said:
			
		

> spark1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I reported earlier in this topic I had Alice working fine on 1.6RC2 but now it's back to not killing again. I've tried reformatting, different roms, DMA, everything I can think of. It's just weird how it worked fine before but it's stopped on 1.7, so I can't see how it's improper dumps or having to use NDSTools or whatever else was mentioned.

EDIT- Also when I switch back  to 1.6RC2 it works fine again, so I'll just have to leave on that for the moment.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> sigh... FFTactics still freezes in the beginning even with the 1.7 update.




Was about to try it. Darn it, still freezes.


----------



## rommy667 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the update thanks a lot


----------



## radman96 (Jun 5, 2010)

oh yea, when i try to run picross 3d it doesnt go .is this a bug? cuz it runs on 1.6rc2. anyone else got this problem?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 5, 2010)

Guess I go back to 1.6RC3. Currently playing Alice in Wonderland and need to finish it. Which means I'll also have to put the patched Dementium II back on my sd as well. No big deal. Maybe there will be a 1.7.1 or something to correct any minor bugs. I can't honestly believe that every single dump of Alice is a bad dump. Regardless. Thanks for the update!!! I'm sure everything will be worked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				radman96 said:
			
		

> oh yea, when i try to run picross 3d it doesnt go .is this a bug? cuz it runs on 1.6rc2. anyone else got this problem?



Do you have cheats enabled in the AKAIO settings? They need to be turned on, the game works fine for me.


----------



## kineticUk (Jun 5, 2010)

Been having a bit play around after putting 1.7 on my RPG.
There are a few games which have problems after updating. Using Rpg akaio 1.7 and running from msd card NOT nand.

Warioware DIY (E) - Game loads but freezes when you are asked to confirm the date/time each time. You cannot get past this point to play.

Jam with the band - Doesnt load. Just get black screens.

New Super Mario Bros (E) - Freezes black screens if you try to go back to title screen from the mini games.

Animal Crossing (E) - Looks like the DMA got turned off or something. Its unplayable. V. slow to load, slowdown for the first minute or so after loading. Slow graphics etc.

Also someone mentioned previously GHOST i think that the wifi update didnt work, I can confirm that when I tried to update the loader it white screened after download completed. Then I couldnt load any .nds it would just whitescreen. Manually D/L and replace loader got everything working again.

And finally wish the same DMA modes worked on the RPG cause I just tried my SD card in another ak2i 1.7 and the difference was unbelievable. ak2i was split second loads (it seemed so fast) and the yellow DMA mode seemed to run games I tried (animal crossing etc) very nicely. Respect.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jun 5, 2010)

hello to all.. i have a problem.. ive downloaded the update.. but i cant load any of my games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i just did copy paste.. can someone help me?? ,, it say s loading with yellow letters but thats all...


now i dont even see the loading screen lol.. im only getting
processing.. Do not power off


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 5, 2010)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros - Freezes black screens if you try to go back to title screen from the mini games.



Try the Euro version. I'm using it and don't have this problem.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, try it on yours, maybe you'll get lucky


----------



## kineticUk (Jun 5, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Try the Euro version. I'm using it and don't have this problem.


I am using the (E) version on a rpg. What acekard do you have, rpg ak2 ak2i?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

AK2i... (E) version is a good idea. I will try it. And yes, my US version still freezes too.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> AK2i... (E) version is a good idea. I will try it. And yes, my US version still freezes too.




I think they're talking about the New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they are... the idea is still sound though. :-P


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Give it a try, tell me if it works please.

The (U) version didn't work for me, even after re-formatting and the firmware updated.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jun 5, 2010)

still. cant play any game.. im returning to 1.6 rc2


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> still. cant play any game.. im returning to 1.6 rc2




Did you try formatting your card? Give it a try. Then download a fresh copy of AKAIO 1.7 and download it.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jun 5, 2010)

ive tried that and nothing.. so far.. a yellow loading screen and thats all.. then my ds turns off .. ( 1 minute waiting)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> ive tried that and nothing.. so far.. a yellow loading screen and thats all.. then my ds turns off .. ( 1 minute waiting)




If you look on page 10-11 of this thread, there's talk of the yellow DMA, if that doesn't help

http://gbatemp.net/t231268-akaio-1-7-stuck...-loading-screen

Try posting your issue in that thread as well.


----------



## spark1223 (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried the old dma modes, or other dma modes with these games that don't work?


----------



## Bri (Jun 6, 2010)

radman96 said:
			
		

> oh yea, when i try to run picross 3d it doesnt go .is this a bug? cuz it runs on 1.6rc2. anyone else got this problem?



Picross 3D works fine for me with 1.7.

-Bri


----------



## anaxs (Jun 6, 2010)

everything is fine except when i playing DIY(U) it freezes randomly, in no particular part of the game though


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hooray!  Sounds like the team put lotsa effort into this new release.  Long live AKAIO!


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 6, 2010)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> Also someone mentioned previously GHOST i think that the wifi update didnt work, I can confirm that when I tried to update the loader it white screened after download completed. Then I couldnt load any .nds it would just whitescreen. Manually D/L and replace loader got everything working again.
> 
> And finally wish the same DMA modes worked on the RPG cause I just tried my SD card in another ak2i 1.7 and the difference was unbelievable. ak2i was split second loads (it seemed so fast) and the yellow DMA mode seemed to run games I tried (animal crossing etc) very nicely. Respect.


AKRPG loader on download page had a different CRC but a prior timestamp of a couple of hours from the one in the release. It try it twice and from a fresh install and after trying *again*  a Wifi upgrade not only was the screen frozen but the partition table was dead ( I did several tests and even SD formater2 fails to format, Win version of  Testdisk freezes and a couple of others tools were unable to format or recover anything. I stressed when Gparted on Ubuntu was unable to repartition too. I had to use *Victoria Tools* with a backup passport  to recover and later Testdisk Linux & SD Formater 3 beta to format) ... I survive ;-)

I've got no such Wifi issues for anything else and I had check twice before upgrading ( I did not use old fat homebrew, DSO or games like JWTB..). Perhaps just a faded memory problem on write operations.

It is not the first time that Wifi update fails for RPG on my side ( I've got random issues with it on the past sometime in works sometime not at all with frozen screens ).  Perhaps just the shitty Nand ... If someone can post his clean partiton details for an RPG (  cylinders clusters etc with a log report from a disktool like Testdisk ) I will try some others tests and fill a report. If you already format your nand with something ... forget about it. ( read How to Damage a FLASH Storage Device





  )

It seems  to me - just a feeling - that  AKAOI RPG 1.7 is faster then the previous release but not as quick as WOOD RPG so far ...


----------



## Knaledge (Jun 6, 2010)

*AS POSTED IN A DIFFERENT THREAD*


I had the exact same problem (yellow 'LOADING', then blank white screen) as described in this thread - and one thing I've noticed is that multiple users have stated that a fresh install of AKAIO on their respective card has resolved the problem (outside of clone cards). So.... it's a setting issue.

And I found the setting: 'Cheat code usage'

*Test 1*
- Known working homebrew .nds file
- AKAIO 1.6 RC2
- 'Cheat code usage = DISABLED'
- *RESULT*: working

*Test 2 *
- Known working homebrew .nds file
- AKAIO 1.7
- 'Cheat code usage = DISABLED'
- *RESULT: NOT WORKING* (stuck @ white screen after yellow "LOADING")

*Test 3*
- Known working homebrew .nds file
- AKAIO 1.7
- 'Cheat code usage = ENABLED'
- *RESULT*: working


*NOTE:* None of the above required any reformatting or updating of any loaders. This SDHC was formatted about 3-4 months ago and all I did this morning (much earlier before seeing this post) was mount the SDHC, delete the _aio directory, and copy over the NEW 1.7 _aio directory. I then went through and set things up the way I desired, not knowing I would encounter this issue by doing so.

*System Info*
Nintenodo DSi @ 1.4U
Acekard 2i @ HWID 81, SVN 892


----------



## Teny (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm having a couple problems with 1.7. 

First, when I load KH:358/2 or Megaman ZX, I can't load my old file, and it's making me make a new one. When I plug my MicroSD card into my computer, there are 2 files with the same name and extension, so I still have my old file, and a new one that it made. Some games can still load the old save though, but not all.

Second, when I choose another Skin, the time and calender doesn't work anymore (only shows the pictures, no numbers anything).

Anybody else have these 2 problems? (Didn't read the last 14 pages)

Well, isn't this nice. I tried deleting the new save of KH: 358/2, and it ended deleting both files (new and old). Looks like I have to start a new game...


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 6, 2010)

First of all thanks to the Akaio team for a new firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i still have a problem: when playing "my japanese coach" it starts the game but stuck on loading screen (in game). i think its the point where it reads the save files.. anyone got an idea? =(


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> First of all thanks to the Akaio team for a new firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you tried formatting?
If it tries to save before you've even played, try looking for it in your game folder and delete it, then try it after you format it.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hope is gone anyway -.-
it just deleted my save file automatically >.<
anyway ill try to format my micro sd now, cauz win7 shows up this check up screen for removable devices everytime i plug it in


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That means it's either autoplay or you're not removing it properly  lol
When you insert your SD adapter, a little USB symbol with a green checkmark should pop up on the right in the quicktray, right click it and click on Eject removable device.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 6, 2010)

I know that xD 
Did it correctly all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway this sucks, never touch stupid DS again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*goes off to play some xbox 360*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> I know that xD
> Did it correctly all the time
> 
> 
> ...



I know it too, but it never stops me from forgetting to properly remove it


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2010)

The one thing I hate about Win7 is that it doesn't power your device down after ejecting it. I could swear that it's been the cause for corruption on my SD several times. Hasn't happened a single time after going back to XP.


----------



## McNA5TY (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news for Acekard 2.1 owners. Finally a fix!


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jun 6, 2010)

Great software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loads fast, looks great, lots of features, cowabunga thanks!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 6, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> The one thing I hate about Win7 is that it doesn't power your device down after ejecting it. I could swear that it's been the cause for corruption on my SD several times. Hasn't happened a single time after going back to XP.




I've never had that problem with any of my devices on Win7.

Did you ever get akaio 1.7 working?


----------



## imlgl (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update akaio team


----------



## ericling (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it Jam With The band is a only DSi game? It can work in my DSlite with AKAIO 1.7
Kingdom Hearts works until day 97.  When you need to go Agrabah to kill the unknown heartless named Antlion, only 2 screen when you enter the place.
I revert back AKAIO 1.6 RC2 and it works. Wonder anyone experience this too?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome that we got an update, thanks Akaio team. I do have 1 issue though, (had it on the last version also) every time I go to play one of my games it starts from the beginning ignoring the save I already have. Someone please help me.


----------



## bitonio6 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sombody will updat this page

http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/

And the Wiki page of the AKAIO ?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 7, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Awesome that we got an update, thanks Akaio team. I do have 1 issue though, (had it on the last version also) every time I go to play one of my games it starts from the beginning ignoring the save I already have. Someone please help me.




Are you changing it back to nds.sav? Start>System Options>Hit R> Hit R> Save Ext.
The default I believe is saved to .sav and not nds.sav like your save files are.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it working the day it was released by turning cheats back on.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 7, 2010)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> Sombody will updat this page
> 
> http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/
> 
> And the Wiki page of the AKAIO ?



new address's

http://www.akaio.net/loaders/

http://www.akaio.net/wifi/


----------



## bitonio6 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank's


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 7, 2010)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> Thank's


Hi Bitonio ^^
The gbatemp wiki is still not up to date as mentioned before. Links leads to old closed site and plugins are outdated.


----------



## bitonio6 (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe somebody can modify the old links to inform people, and give the new links, no?


----------



## jak larnak (Jun 7, 2010)

The Wiki links for loaders and wifi plugins are up to date.

Edit: and i've just updated the AKAIO forum link.


----------



## Arunia (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the new version. As far as I can see for me all the old stuff still works.
Shame that DSReader still doesn't work. No idea where one can check for a solution.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2010)

How do I make AKAIO boot directly to my MicroSD?

It did that before but somehow I can't remember how I did it :|


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 7, 2010)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> How do I make AKAIO boot directly to my MicroSD?
> 
> It did that before but somehow I can't remember how I did it :|
> If you mean skip the health screen, like this:
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> schismzgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but thanks.

What I mean is when I boot up AKAIO it shows the MicroSD icon, I have to click it and then it shows my game list. Previously it went straight to my game list.

Edit: nevermind, I just had to launch one game and now it goes straight to the MicroSD directory.


----------



## jak larnak (Jun 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What I mean is when I boot up AKAIO it shows the MicroSD icon, I have to click it and then it shows my game list. Previously it went straight to my game list.



You can add this line to the "globalsettings.ini": *enterLastDirWhenBoot = 1*
1 is enabled (launch the last directory entered)
0 is disabled (always lauch to the microSD icon)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, I have no idea what to do, I fount out what is wrong but I don't know how to change extensions. When the file name is Game.NDS it will make a new save called Game.nds then it will work, so some of my games work, and some don't. I play Dementium 2 because the save extension is .sav but I can't play Castlevania because the extension is .SAV and it makes a new save and ignores the .SAV file. In more simple words, I need all the .SAV into .sav


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 7, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Ok, I have no idea what to do, I fount out what is wrong but I don't know how to change extensions. When the file name is Game.NDS it will make a new save called Game.nds then it will work, so some of my games work, and some don't. I play Dementium 2 because the save extension is .sav but I can't play Castlevania because the extension is .SAV and it makes a new save and ignores the .SAV file. In more simple words, I need all the .SAV into .sav


I have program on Filetrip for AKAIO and Wood R4 which will sort that out http://filetrip.net/f11163-Wood-R4-Save-Manager-1-1.html


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2010)

That sounds really awesome, the only problem is I can't open it, it flashes open for a second then goes away. But besides that, holy crap, never knew their would be a program so specific to a problem I'm having. XD Get back to me please.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 7, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> That sounds really awesome, the only problem is I can't open it, it flashes open for a second then goes away. But besides that, holy crap, never knew their would be a program so specific to a problem I'm having. XD Get back to me please.


try this instead http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/666.zip


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2010)

The file extensions still say .SAV but they work now.. O.O Thank you!


----------



## Ulttimaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Scratch that. Fixed it.


However, no game seems to load properly. They all load up to a white screen.


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this, but when using 1.7 on my AK2i, Super Monkey Ball Touch and Roll doesn't work. You can play the main game by pressing A repeatedly, but the menu doesn't work at all, hence no multiplayer or party games. I downgraded back to 1.6 RC2 and it works again. Will this be fixed in the next update?
EDIT: Well I feel stupid. Turns out it was just a cheat I enabled. Forget what I said!


----------



## TSDA (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm using AKAIO 1.7 and in Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days, it stays stuck when you're going to fight Xion's 3rd form.


----------



## Zurren (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, everyone in the AKAIO team! Everything I tested seems to be working as they should.

One thing's bothering me, though. On http://akaio.net/wifi/, trying to download the plugin (which has a strange address, mind you), results in a 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /wifi/Tu 06//wfplugin.zip was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


I'm pretty sure that's not how things should go.


----------



## mberserk (Jun 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> *AKAIO 1.7*
> Update
> 
> 
> ...



You've forgot to mention about portuguese translation.

Version History
---------------
AK-AIO 1.7
+ Updated Brazilian Portuguese translation (Thanks Cereal Killer).

What's wrong with that translation?? Are you just forgot to add this to quote our have you just ignore it?


----------



## VenomTSH (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG, I can't believe I missed this! Thanks Normmatt and the rest of AKAIO team, you are awesome!


----------



## pesaroso (Jun 13, 2010)

First off, thanks a LOT to the AKAIO-team for their extremly hard work! You're doing an excellent job, I love this card!

Now, I tried this yesterday, and I have a question; When it loads, it will enable the default AKAIO-skin. The background-pic says AKAIO v1.6, everyone else have that? ^^

Also; my Zelda-save got messed up, it created a new one. Luckily I knew this from upgrading to the RC-version, so I backed it up first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New Megaman-release (EU) didn't work, the screen was really mesesed up. The game itself worked, but the picture was so distorted, I couldn't tell one from another.
The loaders included in the release's zip-file is the updated loaders, right?

Cheers once again, I really love AKAIO!


----------



## mr.uk (Jun 13, 2010)

Seemed to have caused more problems than its meant to have fixed for me.


----------



## oldmilk (Jun 15, 2010)

All my games still work EXCEPT the english translation patched + AP patched Maplestory DS(K) that worked on 1.6RC2. I looked at other people's problems, but all my file extensions are still .sav. but Maplestory DS is the only one that doesn't work. How it doesn't work is that when I try to run it, when it finishes Loading, it flashes like it normally does to change from Loading screen to the game, but the game doesn't run. None of the company screens show up and I can't play the game. It stays on a black screen.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok i have a problem a couple of games seems to have a problem idk why but anyways.games like Bomberman Castlevania Megaman Pokemon Trozei when i tried to load my old save AKAIO 1.7 doesnt recognize it and starts a nw game what its going on it worked before?


----------



## oldmilk (Jun 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> try this instead http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/666.zip



I extracted the zip and all it contained was a batchfile. And the next day, yay, you gave me a virus.


----------



## Arunia (Jun 16, 2010)

@oldmilk,
I have checked the batchfile given to you by another user. It only renames stuff for you.
A batch file does not contain a virus.
This is what's in it:
for /R %%i in (.) do ren "%%i\*.SAV" *.sav

So the virus came from something you did on your own.

I had the same problem with MapleStory not running and some other games. I just updated the loaders with the wifi update function and the games worked. Try to update everything. Although the wifi (to update your wifi file) does not work.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 16, 2010)

oldmilk said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's impossible for a batch file to give you a virus, goes to show just how little you know doesn't it?

So don't make such accusations or i'll report you.


----------



## oldmilk (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry.
I doubt its a virus now, since my scanner detected nothing, but what happened was after I downloaded it, I ran the batch to see what it would give me. A command prompt only opened and suddenly disappeared. I probably did it myself because I tried reopening the batch file multiple times under different circumstances. All of it must have just been an error, that was fixed when I went into safe mode and restarted the computer.

What happened that made me think of a virus, was that my internet was cut off. Clicking "Connect to a Network" would do nothing, and doing it again would open the window to connect to a network, but the window stays blank and it doesn't respond. Also, task manager wouldn't open.


----------



## norlane (Jun 17, 2010)

thankx for hard work


----------



## Requios (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG! Why did I not see this?! Thank you for your hard work, AKAIO team!!!


----------



## nuke888 (Jun 18, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT WORK !

TESTED AND ITS WORKING PERFECTLY !

YOU ARE GREAT !


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 24, 2010)

Even though I do have a problem with Nommatt's attitude toward the community as a whole, I still say a Thank You is in order.

Thank you AKAIO team.


----------



## tonomon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the release. 

I don't know how to formally submit a bug report and I am in a hurry so I don't have time to look it up. Sorry about that. 

On DrgaonBall Origins 2 after trying to select new game it loops back to profile select.
*Link Deleted

sorry about the link. I put it there to help describe the problem. 

Someone tried patching it with the patch for the J version. It still didn't work.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm having issues getting AKAIO 1.7 working on my Ak2i. Whenever I try to load a game it just hands on processing bar. I downgrade to 1.6 RC-2 and that works fine. Any ideas of why this is happening?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^ i've already given you your answer in your thread.


----------



## EcoSport (Aug 13, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Is it Jam With The band is a only DSi game? It can work in my DSlite with AKAIO 1.7
> Kingdom Hearts works until day 97.  When you need to go Agrabah to kill the unknown heartless named Antlion, only 2 screen when you enter the place.
> I revert back AKAIO 1.6 RC2 and it works. Wonder anyone experience this too?




I have exactly this same problem with AKAIO 1.7 and 1.7.1.  After Aladdin and Jasmine talk, walk to the left, and through 2 or 3 doors, then when it is supposed to go to a cutscene, it just freezes black, and you can't soft-reset or anything.  Just have to reboot.  I reverted back to 1.6RC2, and it worked for me, too.


----------



## EcoSport (Aug 13, 2010)

@ericling: I found a solution that prevents freezing on Day 97 in Kingdom Hearts while using AKAIO 1.7.1.  When you are in the AKAIO menu about the select the game, tap A to launch the game, then immediately push and hold X as the game loads. The "Loading" word should be green. This is known as the "Green DMA." With the green DMA, I was able to make it past that cutscene in the Agrabah mission. If you load with the default Yellow "Loading" DMA, the game will freeze as before. Use the green loader instead by holding X after tapping A to load the game. 

See here for more on DMA modes; scroll down to section "13. DMA Mode":  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103





			
				EcoSport said:
			
		

> ericling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EcoSport (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, deleting this post.  I thought it was for a different thread.  Didn't mean to SPAM.


----------



## retroman51 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a problem

When I do a Single-card multiplayer against somebody, I see either I LAG or the opponent LAGs.  Wat the hell is going on!?


----------

